# Science Fiction turning into Science Fact?!



## zeus000 (Oct 4, 2007)

_Hi , _

_I'm a new member to the site, and I hope you will take the time to have a look at what I'm threading below (although a bit long). _


*is science fiction a possible reality soon?!*


Where does one begin describing the books that have shaped their adult character, since childhood? Well, in short my style is Romance and Science Fiction, Opera and Piano Music. In recent years, Zen meditation has become also an integral part of who I am (please see next blog, after this one).

1. Factoring humanity, Factoring god: book by Robert J. Sawyer. An excellent investigative contrarian view of what existence means: if you are, then do not question the negation of being. If you perceive immortality, then in some sense you will have it in due "time", even if you disappear from the view of other observers you know.

2. Hominids: book trilogy by Robert J. Sawyer. A parallel reality exposition of the problems between genders, male-male, male-female,female-male, and how the dissolution of the arbitrary taboos allows a jump, a quantum leap, in consciousness and creativity, without the "god" polluting gene! Sawyer is definitely a Zen Master, if he is not aware of it already! He is my top favourite sci fi writer, and I consider his tales far more than entertaining fiction. I would dare say that such dreamy and coherent scenarios come from a kind of parallel reality trance states themselves... Trust a Zen Master on this ok?!

3. Contact: book & movie (must view both), by Carl Sagan. What can one say? What can one really say about the deliver of Jodie Foster of the famous lines: "they are alive, they are all alive, I have no words to describe, there are no words ...". Check as a hint the ending of the book with the "circle as the signature of the 'creator' viewing the number Pi in 11-base system", and the movie with Zemeckis as director using an alternative ending based on the hint that although Foster fell through the Universal Machine for 1 second or less, the video camera she carried functioned in recording only pure static for 18 hours. The hint guys and gals is clear: time is an arbitrary concept! There is consciousnesses entangling in mutual observation, or phenomena in nature entangling their timing (beats in state changes) matching each other's scale. What does this say? Well, clearly that (a) Carl Sagan and Zemeckis already knew too much, and (b) that Quantum Mechanics, the Theory of Relativity, and all time-based ratios are wrong completely, at any scale of observation in strict terms! Speed of light? What speed of light my friend... From my perspective let's say, light meets me instantly and we are One at least with that! As for the signature in the circle and Pi, well, let me ask you the following simpler question, a koan of sorts: how do you ... prove that the circle has perimeter equal to 2*Pi*radius? Why a ... proportionality constant there to some characteristic length? You may find an easy ready made answer someplace in some book, but the fact remains that mathematics can never be pure in and of itself; it arises from observations of a physical system, even if it is only one's own mind doing the selfobservation!

4. Timescape, book by Greg Benford (Physicist-cum-writer). A superb parallel "time" reality story, between a futuristic time in Cambridge England and some other place in the past. A selfportrait of some perception early in life I would dare guess, but entangled with the older concepts of quantum mechanics and relativity, talking about superluminal particles (tachyons) going backward in time. A truly romantic tale, of discovery in science, passion in life and conflicts due to social conditioning and objectification of one's existence. Refer to my argument about entangled timing (state space changes in entangled systems at same scale of mutual observation-interaction) events in item 3 above. If proven by physical measurements and correlations to be correct, this deal with backward and forward causality violation nonsense is cut in a single slice of a karate chop. For a Zen Master, such nonsense is chopped by the intake of a silent breath.

5. Cosm, Eater, Sunborn 1 & 2: books by Greg Benford. Again, excellent conceptual novels about the possibility of storage of consciousness in any medium that undergoes state changes and possesses a memory capability of events in its existence. This is a continuum effectively of continuous such possibilities. It offers also a direct link to our "perception of consiousness, or existense", in the sense that if we accept the precept of electrical/ion flows in the nervous system, and in fact anywhere in our bodies, then not only do we think with every fibre we have but also the currents are entngled with enormous magnetic fields engulfing us: the earth, the sun, that of other stars, and this goes on and on and on, without end or beginning even! Something to consider isn't it?!

6. *The Light of Other Days, The Songs of Distant Earth, Space Odyssey 1,2,3, etc. books by Arthur C. Clarke et al. *What can one say about this far seeing Theresias warlock?! The light of other days deals with wormholes capable of seeing parallel "times" and people copying their consciousness back and forth from what he terms "quantum froth" of nature, egualetarian societies without taboos, sexual or otherwise, in a realisable Utopia called Thalassa (Sea in Greek), while the Space Odyssey series deal with alien consciousness forms as well as the first truly conscious AI, the famous HAL computer. Dreams? NO. If something is conceived in the here and now at some point in history, then in Zen it is called a window of opportunity for future fulfillment: either exactly as such or modified by the conceivers, or already in place by some far distant or closeby civilisation!

7. Orion, book by Ben Bova. Orion an immortal creature at the whims of very caricaturish "immortal beings" is being tormented by being sent back and forth in human history in search for his beloved goddess. A very essential book to see the unreality of everything, or the very concrete feedback interactive reality between parts of nature when fantasies and capricious gods and such stupid concepts are effectively decapitated and spread in the winds equally in all directions (so to speak). 

8. Twistor, book by John Cramer. This is a superb book about the possibility of seamlessly blending parallel realities that allow a consciousness to travel among them from a chair, so to speak! Imagine the following: you are in a street in Amsterdam, walking down a canal and you start a device that slowly warps you to exist as a blend in a canal in Venice. Slowly, so as to not get scared, you start seing the shapes down the street changing from the Dutch style to the Italian style, the signs change from Dutch to garbled text to Italian. The street in Holland is not so populated but as you go down the road you start seeing the density of people changing dramatically until eventually they stabilise into an Italian mob! Cool no? A true Zen Master can do this in two ways: either the full way as above which is very hard to master, or simpler to stay in the here and now of say Amsterdam and start shifting internally and fully consciously the perception of who the people are around him; e.g. speaking to them continuously about things in Venice, without sounding crazy. A Zen Grand Master can blend not only the perception of locale, but also of time (relatively speaking, past or present or even future windows) into the downloads he causes to other people in ... Holland. Reality as a here and now is very flexible, and can be manipulated easily like playdough, and eventually a Zen Grand Master can cause a shift full scale in the here and now globally. This will work if his or her sole purpose is to remove sufferring, remove the curtains of delusion and duality from the world he/she was born into. 

9. An Introduction to Zen Training, by Omori Sogen, Trevor Leggett, Dogen Hosokawa, and Roy Kenichi Yoshimoto 

I will not analyse the book of the School of thought that I was trained into. I will though expose some of my own personal thoughts here, motivated by the excellent book by Grand Master Omori. 

Zen, unlike other forms of meditation techniques is "open-eyes" and fully interactive, by walking and talking normally. It is the hardest to master, but it is also the most powerful and non-delusional like other psycho-bubble cultish methods of mind-warping technology. Duality generating and propagating "domains of knowledge", like psychiatry, psychology, psychotherapy, psychoanalysis, parapsychology, spiritualism, retreat meditation methods and isolation based personality deconstruction "disciplines", and their curators, stand no chance against Pure Zen Form. 

For example, a Zen student can defend himself or herself admirably against the intrusion of these delusional fake disciplines, while a Zen Master can drive a "practitioner" of such dualization to complete and utter madness by a stare. A Zen Grand Master (a trainer of Zen Masters and Zen Grand Masters) will simply not say anything, but by merely thinking it the entire reality of those sad people will enter a hellish parallax. For a good cause, of course, of course! 

My own individual technique, combining my expertise in mathematical modelling of physical systems, computer programming, music and photography, I define as the "Method of Mirrors of the Mind". It is capable of extending and projecting to any consciousness organisation, or ensemble, e.g. group of people or individuals, which can be viewed as ensembles of sub-consciousness fibres themselves. This is very difficult to digest and can cause severe circularity of thought if meditated upon by someone who is a duality worshipper (e.g. religious people), so I will not expand more on this here!!! 

I remark though, that separability and duality in some practical forms (e.g. mathematics and engineering, for practical application and tool making) of application is very necessary and harmless if the symbols used are not turned into some kind of "truth bearing entities", in and of themselves.

Finally, 

10. Love Story: movie. My favourite film of all times, with Ryan O'Neal and Allie McGraw. The music score is by Francis Lai. "Where do I begin, to tell the story of how deep a love can be, the simple truth of what she/he means to me...".

Oh...

11. Uncle Petros and Goldbach's Conjecture by Apostolos Doxiadis (book). What can I say to this my kind reader? Just read it, read the human side of a mind trying to undo a self-imposed knot, which must be broken to dissovle delusions like the Godel-Turing stupidity of a "theorem"! Mathematics is by definition undefined to begin with! Then, for good measure consider this: Prime Numbers are Prime by ... Definition. What axiomatic sets was Godel going psychopathic about? What formal logic? Take the axiom of parallel lines and there is a zillion ways to redefine it to allow anything to be "proven" from it! By the way, the "ancient Greeks" never used I think the word "Proof", but instead said "Lysis", i.e. solution to a statement or equavently meaning the untying of a knot. Mathematicians it seems to me should learn Greek and its Etymology, as being a self-referential language that creates composites out of itself for self- consistency!!! So therein, in the definition lies the trick to solve this problem! Nothing hidden under the sun. YOU BET. So much for money worshipping and cryptolexicography and other secretive nonsense! They cause duality and hence they are baaaaaad!


You can find some more of my personal thoughts, as well as real research material (I am a Lecturer at Cambridge University in England) at my site:

w w w . lightgallery . spaces . live . com


----------



## matt-browne-sfw (Oct 10, 2007)

Interesting list. And welcome to the forum! I'm fairly new as well.


----------



## Junomidge (Dec 4, 2007)

Just found this during a search for Robert Sawyer. I haven't read his work yet, but I am investigating the possibility. Sounds like you think a lot more than I do..... (=


----------

